# Start of my DIY journey



## morras (22/4/16)

Howzit all

I just received my DIY stuff from Skyblue - cant wait to enter the next chapter of my vaping.

These are the concentrates i have - please look at them and give me some recipes.....

Will start with 10 ml batches.

Thanks for the help 

Peanut butter
Hazelnut Praline
Milk / Dairy
Ripe Banana
Vanilla Custard
Menthol
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
RY4 Double
Toasted Marsh-mellow
Meringue
Caramel
Cheese Cake
Greek Yogurt
Sweet Cream
Smooth
Koolada
Pear
Whipped Cream
Strawberry Ripe
Bavarian Cream
Milk Chocolate
Graham Cracker clear
Dulce De Leche
DX vanilla Cup Cake
Coconut Flavor
Sour Flavor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (22/4/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-62#post-356943

http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/

This should get you going

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (23/4/16)

The single, most important advice I can offer is to learn each flavor concentrate stand alone BEFORE you start trying to do complex recipes with them. And pay heed to the recommended percentage range of each of those flavors when you do it. Some are very strong and can overpower to the point of jump starting a dead dog if you over do that will run around in circles a few times before dying again... others are fairly weak so need a higher percentage. Start in the lower range of each and work up as it's easy to add more if not strong enough for you.

The biggest mistakes when I first started doing DIY almost 3 years ago... I bought over 50 concentrates first order, added around 25 more soon after. And I quickly found that what I liked to eat or drink didn't always equate to what I would like to vape. I also dove right into the complex recipes someone else had posted somewhere, and found that none of them really worked for me, some were downright horrible. So I concocted a few of my own, and most of them failed too. Regrouping I started doing each concentrate by itself, and found what my percentage was of those I did like. So back to coming up with my own recipes from the new "personal" knowledge learned, and all but a few were doable, some even became ADV's with some adjustments. Since taste is very subjective, a personal thing, there is no easy road into successful DIY done right. In part why I don't share my recipes. Doing the work yourself will net you the very best vapes "for you". In time you can become a master of what you like to the point that you can get pretty close to your perfect vape first try with something new.
HTH

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/4/16)

Spydro said:


> The single, most important advice I can offer is to learn each flavor concentrate stand alone BEFORE you start trying to do complex recipes with them. And pay heed to the recommended percentage range of each of those flavors when you do it. Some are very strong and can overpower to the point of jump starting a dead dog if you over do that will run around in circles a few times before dying again... others are fairly weak so need a higher percentage. Start in the lower range of each and work up as it's easy to add more if not strong enough for you.
> 
> The biggest mistakes when I first started doing DIY almost 3 years ago... I bought over 50 concentrates first order, added around 25 more soon after. And I quickly found that what I liked to eat or drink didn't always equate to what I would like to vape. I also dove right into the complex recipes someone else had posted somewhere, and found that none of them really worked for me, some were downright horrible. So I concocted a few of my own, and most of them failed too. Regrouping I started doing each concentrate by itself, and found what my percentage was of those I did like. So back to coming up with my own recipes from the new "personal" knowledge learned, and all but a few were doable, some even became ADV's with some adjustments. Since taste is very subjective, a personal thing, there is no easy road into successful DIY done right. In part why I don't share my recipes. Doing the work yourself will net you the very best vapes "for you". In time you can become a master of what you like to the point that you can get pretty close to your perfect vape first try with something new.
> HTH



Wot 'e said. +1000

Worst thing to do is dive into complex, or even just 3 flavour mixes, off the bat. Learn each flavour you have first. I took to not just a quick shake and drip, but I make up 10ml and try to vape that flavour for a day to get a feel for it. Then maybe a mix of 2. Step by step. Slowly slowly catchee monkey.

If you start making up others' recipes you may or may not get a nice vape, but what you won't do is learn much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

